# Illuminated 3DPT breakout board on PCB w/o LED mount



## JohnDRhoads33 (Aug 3, 2021)

Hello,

So, I am working on a PCB clone of an EQD Talons, except the board doesn't have a place for an LED already on it, and I want to use an illuminated 3PDT footswitch on this build. I assume it's simple and using the board that doesn't have a location for an LED already, it would mean that to use the illuminated 3PDT I would have to simply add the resistor (assuming a 1K or 820R) between the SW spot on the PCB to the SW location on the 3DPT breakout board? Something like this horrible mockup? It's an Eaglet from Rullywow if that helps.


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 3, 2021)

No resistor necessary, your PCB already has a resistor for the LED. If you're using the LED breakout board, you simply need to jumper where the LED goes on the PCB.


----------



## JohnDRhoads33 (Aug 3, 2021)

There isn't a place for an LED on the PCB as stated, I mentioned that in the first sentence.


----------



## JohnDRhoads33 (Aug 3, 2021)

In case you looked at the PCB on their site, the LEDs that are actually on the PCB are used as clipping diodes, and I imagine they will only light up as you play and put signal through.


----------

